# Received Gift of 154,000 points



## realthinman (Aug 31, 2012)

I am somewhat new owner of Wyndham points - A friend of mine who purchased at Fairfield no longer wanted it / used it and gave me the timeshare. I stayed in Orlando at deeded property Bonnett Creek - sat through an "Update Owner" sales sitdown. At this meeting they informed me that my account was 099 - so I was a resale account - meaning I would never have access to the rest of club wyndham. I don't really know what I am missing, but I am under the impression it is airfare / cruises / etc... from the website. All I can really do is accomodations. Of course they were pushing that I purchase more points - why would I if I am resale for life. I am trying to see if I was given accurate information. Once given a wyndham account number - it is the same for life. If this is the case - is there a way around this?  My wife's name is not on the deed and I could possibly give it to her, or give it back to the original owner who has a good wyndham number, have him add my wife under his number and then give it back to her?  I really don't know what to do here. I am upset that Wyndham intentionally devalues their properties. I know my friend paid a lot of money back in the day, and while I have stayed at the property it left a bad taste in my mouth by going to the high pressure "Update Owner Information" sales presentation (had I known I would not have gone) only to be told my points only grant me a very partial glimpse at what is available to  Owners that purchased from developer.

I guess first question - what to do now - I would travel more if I could use points to travel and stay - but according to meeting they will never be those points again. Now I stay at resorts that are driving distance - which is nice, but not as nice as traveling.

Second question - I was able to bank the whole years points to RCI (I received property around October) so I have 154,000 at RCI and expect to bank the left over points from this year of another 100,000 or so - if I can get rid of this property, do I keep the RCI points?

Thank You!

Tom

P.S. - I am new to TUGBBS so I am not super familiar with a lot of the abbreviations used.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Please do not listen to sales people.  One of the best sales presentations I had was at Bonnet Creek - why?  Because they knew that all of my purchases were resale, but they were coming to my 4 bedroom presidential suite for the "update."  As a result, they knew that pretty much all of the lies they spew would be worthless since a big one is that you won't be able to get the best rooms with resale points, and I was in the best room already.

Your points are great - use them to travel to all of the places on the website, but plan ahead, check the point charts, and know what you want to do in advance.  With your points, you can get a 2 bedroom at most places for a week during prime time.  Out of prime time, you could manage more.  Read the information here and at http://forums.atozed.com/index.php.  You will learn a lot. 

Unless you are looking for specific VIP benefits, there is nothing wrong or different about your points.  I love my resale points, and I thank these forums for helping me to use them to my advantage.

Linda


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 31, 2012)

You have been given the full flogging  most resale "purchasers" get.

Don't worry about  account number.

You did not get Plus Partners  on resale which  most  find worthless.

Since 154K VIP does not even enter equation.

Wyndham points are points and whether  bought from developer or resale  the same. 

You have ARP at great resort, but unfortunately 154K won't even get a prime 1 BR, so go during high time.  Or, buy some  more points resale at BC.

Sign up for online  access and see what you got and/or order a  Resort Directory.

Ask questions here. Unlike sales person  who HAS  to sell you something to pay  next month's rent people here just want to help.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh dang ... Oh drat ... what fun I have had with my resale points. 

Wyndham sales staff are goons - did you know, they have to pass a dress and personal attire inspection each morning as they can't be trusted to be clean, not smell and wearing clean clothes? I am serious. I can't tell you how many times a sales associate has told me that they own 1 million or more points which they have brought as an investment (garbage totally -they don't own even 1 week anywheres).  

Keep hanging out here, reading and learning.


----------



## dumbydee (Aug 31, 2012)

I may be wrong and if so would someone please chime in and correct me.....I feel that depositing my points into RCI is a waste.  I think you get  more for you money by booking within the Wyndham system.  


Using points for airfair or cruises is really a waste of points.  They were feeding you a line of bull.  

Use your points and enjoy them for your vacations.  I have used some of my RCI points (not from Wyndham deposits) for theme park tickets, which is not a bad deal.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 31, 2012)

dumbydee said:


> I may be wrong and if so would someone please chime in and correct me.....I feel that depositing my points into RCI is a waste.  I think you get  more for you money by booking within the Wyndham system.
> 
> 
> Using points for airfair or cruises is really a waste of points.  They were feeding you a line of bull.
> ...



There are only three reasons I can come up with to deposit to RCI, 1) if you are at the end of your use year and have a significant number of points you are going to lose  2) if you need to trade into a city (New York or Boston for example)  where Wyndham doent have a resort 3) if you want to trade up. The number of points for a 1 bedroom through RCI is the same at all resorts, So if you want an otherwise expensive resort like one of Disneys, its actually a reasonable trade


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 31, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Oh dang ... Oh drat ... what fun I have had with my resale points.
> 
> Wyndham sales staff are goons - did you know, they have to pass a dress and personal attire inspection each morning as they can't be trusted to be clean, not smell and wearing clean clothes? I am serious. I can't tell you how many times a sales associate has told me that they own 1 million or more points which they have brought as an investment (garbage totally -they don't own even 1 week anywheres).
> 
> Keep hanging out here, reading and learning.



On a side note, if I remember, you have a account that is VIP, do your re-sale points get the account discount?


----------



## am1 (Aug 31, 2012)

There is no such thing a free puppy or points.  You have to pay fees every year.

RCI may or may not be a waste I have never deposited wyndham points.  

Try to learn some more before getting more points.  You may decide renting is cheaper and easier.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2012)

am1 said:


> Try to learn some more before getting more points. You may decide renting is cheaper and easier.


 
But keep in mind buy resale if you buy


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 1, 2012)

When my wife and I spent Week 20 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, we went to an Owner Update. Very low key, no lies, just straight forward - buy points to get closer to VIP benefits. And then, given $75 for our time.

TS


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> On a side note, if I remember, you have a account that is VIP, do your re-sale points get the account discount?



yes - the discount is account wide


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 1, 2012)

If you own two Wyndham's Say 154K @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek and 154K at Wyndham Durango could you use all 308K points (if available) to ARP a stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 1, 2012)

154K Wyndham points isn't enough to get a unit at BC but it will go quite far at other resorts in the system (and no, the points are NOT limited to your home resort as it seems the sales weasels tried to imply was the case). 

Starting with your 2013 points - assuming a 1/1 start date - you should pool your points. It must be done before the use year begins. Then with proper pooling each year - giving you 3 years to use all of those points in the Wyndham system vs the usual 1 year - and selective borrowing and renting you should have plenty of points for a prime use most years or multiple shorter or non-prime weeks if that fits your schedule. The Wyndham system is one of the best with plenty of locations and you got in right (free!). Yes you pay the annual fees but that should work out to be a great value for your money. 

Learn the system and enjoy it. No need to rush into any more purchases of resale (NEVER RETAIL) Wyn points until you know for sure you need more (remember, your annual fees are based on that ownership level so keep it as low as possible for your desire use). Have fun!


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 1, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> If you own two Wyndham's Say 154K @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek and 154K at Wyndham Durango could you use all 308K points (if available) to ARP a stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?



No, you can only ARP the number of points you own at a particular resort. You could use the 308k points at any resort at 10 months out.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 1, 2012)

No!

ARP points benefits  are  resort  and use  year exclusive.

No using other resorts, credit pool, borrowed  points,etc.  can be  combined.

At a couple  areas where there are multiple resorts there are  some special rules, but in general no.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> No!
> 
> ARP points benefits  are  resort  and use  year exclusive.
> 
> ...



You may want to let Wyndham Reservation know about the policy change.  per Wyndham, credit pool, borrowed points, and cancelled points cannot be used for ARP purposes.  If anyone doubts this, give Wyndham reservations a call.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> You may want to let Wyndham Reservation know about the policy change.  per Wyndham, credit pool, borrowed points, and cancelled points cannot be used for ARP purposes.  If anyone doubts this, give Wyndham reservations a call.



What are you talking about?  The answer you quoted is consistent with the policy and correctly stated it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

learnalot said:


> What are you talking about?  The answer you quoted is consistent with the policy and correctly stated it.



"credit pool, borrowed points,etc. can be combined."  is what post 15 indicted, I was just trying to clarify it.  It appears to me that the poster is misrepresenting the fact.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> "credit pool, borrowed points,etc. can be combined." is what post 15 indicted, I was just trying to clarify it. It appears to me that the poster is misrepresenting the fact.


 


pacodemountainside said:


> *No* using other resorts, credit pool, borrowed points,etc. can be combined.


 
The leading "no" was important


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 1, 2012)

RR:

Since you and Ron are between discourses I gather you want to engage me in another pissing contest. My beverage of choice is Corona!

This  sounds like  your  500K vs 5 million  post!

The OP question was can he  combine  BC and Durango to get 308K  ARP at BC.

My simple answer was NO!

I did elaborate but  answer was  still  resort points only   and use year inclusive!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 1, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> Since you and Ron are between discourses I gather you want to engage me in another pissing contest. My beverage of choice is Corona!
> 
> My simple answer was NO!


 
It's not polite to get in a battle of wits with someone who is unarmed


----------



## realthinman (Sep 1, 2012)

lhumes7 said:


> Please do not listen to sales people.  One of the best sales presentations I had was at Bonnet Creek - why?  Because they knew that all of my purchases were resale, but they were coming to my 4 bedroom presidential suite for the "update."  As a result, they knew that pretty much all of the lies they spew would be worthless since a big one is that you won't be able to get the best rooms with resale points, and I was in the best room already.
> 
> Your points are great - use them to travel to all of the places on the website, but plan ahead, check the point charts, and know what you want to do in advance.  With your points, you can get a 2 bedroom at most places for a week during prime time.  Out of prime time, you could manage more.  Read the information here and at http://forums.atozed.com/index.php.  You will learn a lot.
> 
> ...



Thank You for that -  I am feeling better about it. I logged in to see where I am at
 I deleted my contract number but it did not start 099 like I was told

Contract Type:	UDI
Assigned to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus:	 Yes
Points Owned:	154,000
Use Year End Date:	 December 31

Presentation was at Bonnett Creek but property deeded is actually at Cypres Palms. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## realthinman (Sep 1, 2012)

ronparise said:


> There are only three reasons I can come up with to deposit to RCI, 1) if you are at the end of your use year and have a significant number of points you are going to lose  2) if you need to trade into a city (New York or Boston for example)  where Wyndham doent have a resort 3) if you want to trade up. The number of points for a 1 bedroom through RCI is the same at all resorts, So if you want an otherwise expensive resort like one of Disneys, its actually a reasonable trade



I did deposit 2011 to RCI since I received in October and previous owner used 0 points - I think I will have to do that again this year as I have 113,000 left and I don't think I am going anywhere before the end of the year. We were originally planning on taking in laws and getting them a week on RCI points and we could use the wyndham points 

I am not sure what ARP is - 

So I should call Wyndham after the holiday weekend to Pool my wyndham Points starting 2013?

How Does Renting a Unit work - Would I be better trying to rent property before end of year, or just send points to RCI account?

Thank You!

Tom


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

realthinman said:


> I did deposit 2011 to RCI since I received in October and previous owner used 0 points - I think I will have to do that again this year as I have 113,000 left and I don't think I am going anywhere before the end of the year. We were originally planning on taking in laws and getting them a week on RCI points and we could use the wyndham points
> 
> I am not sure what ARP is -
> 
> ...



ARP is Advance Reservation Priority.  That is, you get to book between the 10 months and 13 months out.  If is of use primarily at high demand resorts for high demand weeks.  These rules differ from the 10 month and under rules where most Club Wyndham Plus points can be used at any of the resorts in the Club Wyndham Plus/Acess system.  The big exeption is the Presidential Reserve program.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 1, 2012)

ARP is Advance Reservation Priority - booking at your HOME RESORT (where the points are deeded) 13-11 months in advance. You must call he 1-800 number to do that - but is useful to get very desirable dates like Xmas or summer holiday seasons.

You would be pooling your 2013 points which must be done before the Use Year starts.

Banking the points into RCI should be done later in the year as they expire 2 years after the banking month. So don't bank on Oct 30th; bank on Nov 3rd. I would also NOT wait til Dec as the crowds and confusion on RCI banking becomes wild. I believe you can also bank online via the Wyndham Website.

No, do NOT let Wyndham rent a week for you. You will be just throwing the points away. They charge a 40% commission, credit card fees, and many times only rent 1 day out of the 7 day rental (if they rent it at all).


----------



## learnalot (Sep 1, 2012)

ARP is advance reservation priority.  It means you can book your home resort at 13 months out.  At 10 months out, all resorts are open for everyone to book.

You can pool your points anytime before the start of the use year.  If you want to use them now, you can pool them now.  If you don't need to use them until later, I would personally wait until closer to the end of this use year so they will be valid for a few more months.  Pooling them near the end of December will mean they will also be good through the same time 3 years from now.  

I don't know what you are asking about regarding rentals.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 1, 2012)

RR:

I really believe you and Don Quixote would make a great team. There are so many Demon possessed windmills to be tilted and e-bay and TUG  dragons to be slain.

>Don Quixote ( /ˌdɒn kiːˈhoʊtiː/; Spanish: [ˈdoŋ kiˈxote] ( listen)), fully titled The Ingenious Gentleman Don Quixote of La Mancha (Spanish: El ingenioso hidalgo don Quijote de la Mancha), is a novel written by Miguel de Cervantes. The novel follows the adventures of Alonso Quijano, who reads too many chivalric novels, and sets out to revive chivalry under the name of Don Quixote. He recruits a simple farmer, Sancho Panza as his squire, who frequently deals with Don Quixote's rhetorical orations on antiquated knighthood with a unique Earthy wit. He is met by the world as it is, initiating themes like Intertextuality, Realism, Metatheatre and Literary Representation.
> 
>Published in two volumes a decade apart, in 1605 and 1615, Don Quixote is considered the most influential work of literature from the Spanish Golden Age and the entire Spanish literary canon. As a founding work of modern Western literature, and one of the earliest canonical novels, it regularly appears high on lists of the greatest works of fiction ever published. In one such list, Don Quixote was cited as the "best literary work ever written".
> 
> 
>The First Sally
> 
>Alonso Quijano, the protagonist of the novel, is a retired country gentleman nearing fifty years of age, living in an unnamed section of La Mancha with his niece and housekeeper. While mostly a rational man of sound reason, his reading of books of chivalry in excess has had a profound effect on him, leading to the distortion of his perception and the wavering of his mental faculties. In essence, he believes every word of these books of chivalry to be true though, for the most part, the content of these books is clearly fiction. Otherwise, his wits, in regards to everything other than chivalry, are intact. He decides to go out as a knight-errant in search of adventure. He dons an old suit of armour, renames himself "Don Quixote de la Mancha," and names his skinny horse "Rocinante". He designates a neighboring farm girl, as his lady love, renaming her Dulcinea del Toboso, while she knows nothing about this.
> 
>He sets out in the early morning and ends up at an inn, which he believes to be a castle. He asks the innkeeper, whom he thinks to be the lord of the castle, to dub him a knight. He spends the night holding vigil over his armor, where he becomes involved in a fight with muleteers who try to remove his armor from the horse trough so that they can water their mules. The innkeeper then dubs him a knight to be rid of him, and sends him on his way. Don Quixote next "frees" a young boy who is tied to a tree and beaten by his master by making his master swear on the chivalric code treat the boy fairly. The boy's beating is continued as soon as Quixote leaves. Don Quixote has a run-in with traders from Toledo, who "insult" the imaginary Dulcinea, one of whom severely beats Don Quixote and leaves him on the side of the road. Don Quixote is found and returned to his home by a neighboring peasant.
> 
>
> 
>The Second Sally
> 
>While Don Quixote is unconscious in his bed, his niece, the housekeeper, the parish curate, and the local barber secretly burn most of the books of chivalry, and seal up his library pretending that a magician has carried it off. After a short period of feigning health, Don Quixote approaches his neighbor, Sancho Panza, and asks him to be his squire, promising him governorship of an island. The uneducated Sancho agrees, and the pair sneak off in the early dawn. It is here that their series of famous adventures begin, starting with Don Quixote's attack on windmills that he believes to be ferocious giants. The two next encounter a group of friars accompanying a lady in a carriage. They are heavily cloaked, as is the lady, to protect themselves from the hot climate and dust on the road. Don Quixote takes the friars to be enchanters who hold the lady captive. He knocks a friar from his horse, and is immediately challenged by an armed Basque travelling with the company. As he has no shield, the Basque uses a pillow to protect himself, which saves him when Don Quixote strikes him. The combat ends with the lady leaving her carriage and demanding those travel with her to "surrender".
>


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> I really believe you and Don Quixote would make a great team. There are so many Demon possessed windmills to be tilted and e-bay and TUG  dragons to be slain.
> 
> ...



All hail the mighty mighty mighty mega rentors and re-sellers and their self proclaimed mouth pieces.  Let nothing interfer with their profits.  Misrepresentation of facts is not problem to some.  Never, Never, Never stand beteen these people and their marks.


----------



## ausman (Sep 1, 2012)

rrlongwell,

I forget but are you a Robert, somehow I think I got that impression.

This Paco guy I actually think I know, and he is a good guy, but not a Paco, and not a Maga Renter.

You on the other hand i have gone though various thoughts, an ill advised Plat owner with little actual knowledge, Knowledgeable but perhaps influenced by a necessary drug regime, actually a seemingly good guy willing to give and take but really wants to help others.

Not every one here is a mega renter, generally we are just paying back for the help we received along the way, and in at least my case I'm beginning to question why I should be doing so when I read nonsense like this.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, I think Ron might be our only aspiring mega renter around here now.  All the others left the building a while back or were silenced by a legal settlement/agreement.  Now those silent ones are the highest ilk of mega renter.  RR better be glad they have been silenced today cause they might have really torn him up.  

Poor RR...his ship is attacked fore and aft, port and starboard.  
 Hey RR!  How many points does an owner have to rent in order to be classified as "mega"?

If I rent all of my 308K and luck out recouping twice my expenses (fat chance of that), will that make me "mega"?


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Yeah, I think Ron might be our only aspiring mega renter around here now.  All the others left the building a while back or were silenced by a legal settlement/agreement.  Now those silent ones are the highest ilk of mega renter.  RR better be glad they have been silenced today cause they might have really torn him up.
> 
> Poor RR...his ship is attacked fore and aft, port and starboard.
> Hey RR!  How many points does an owner have to rent in order to be classified as "mega"?
> ...



I do not know, Ron thinks 10 million in one post.  A couple of people at two different resorts classified me as a mega rentor even though, at the time, I only rented a couple to extended family and friends per year.  I am not far over 1 million points, not counting bonus points and a PIC contract.  If I remember correctly, I was on VIP Gold at the time.

Do not worry about me, my ship may be battle scared, but it is still aflot, last I checked.  It appears from your post that some other ships have been taken out of play.  I will waive back at your ship.


----------



## realthinman (Sep 1, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> No, do NOT let Wyndham rent a week for you. You will be just throwing the points away. They charge a 40% commission, credit card fees, and many times only rent 1 day out of the 7 day rental (if they rent it at all).



I had no idea - that is no deal - I was wondering how that worked. Now I know not to bother.

Thank You for the information on ARP - I have only stayed one time at my home property - mid week so I did not use many points - 

So thank you everyone for the information  -

I now have a plan -

Move my points to RCI in November and pool my 2013 points - and maybe look and see if there are any good deals with ARP for 2013 - otherwise I will use my RCI points and let my Wyndham points build up!

Thank you!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 1, 2012)

realthinman said:


> ....<clip>
> I now have a plan -
> 
> Move my points to RCI in November and pool my 2013 points - and maybe look and see if there are any good deals with ARP for 2013 - otherwise I will use my RCI points and let my Wyndham points build up!
> ...



Pooled points do not have ARP value - however, you can make 2014 reservations during the ARP period using the 2014 points during 2013.

Personally, I do NOT know of a ARP need for the Cypress Palms resort. Orlando is generally overbuilt with both TS and motels. Bonnet Creek and DVC have a great location advantage; Bonnet Creek has a good cost advantage over DVC -- but these two still have a different market as to who will rent/stay and at what price point. 

Your plan to burn off the RCI deposits should work for the next 2+ years. You will have to keep "pooling" your Wyndham points for both 2013 and 2014. But this will give you plenty of time to learn all about exchanging and the Wyndham system - like housekeeping credits and reservation transactions.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 2, 2012)

Good that you're waiting until November so you extend the life on the pooled points. Make sure to do both on the same day so it only cost you one transaction fee.  




realthinman said:


> I had no idea - that is no deal - I was wondering how that worked. Now I know not to bother.
> 
> Thank You for the information on ARP - I have only stayed one time at my home property - mid week so I did not use many points -
> 
> ...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 2, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I do not know, Ron thinks 10 million in one post.   I will  "WAIVE"wave: ) back at your ship.



RR:

Does this  mean you are giving up all claims, rights and privileges  on TUG as you sail away on your  Viking Ship??

Please clarify!!!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 2, 2012)

monte123 said:


> 2nd point. since wynsham is a public company, the only way they can continue reporting good numbers is to keep selling new points and they dont have marriott quality to sell


 

Marriott divested the timeshare division (still license the use of the name) to "please" Wall street


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 2, 2012)

monte123 said:


> say i have 900 k resale points
> 
> and i buy 100 thru wyndham
> 
> ...



Monte:

Think you have a lot of homework to do. 

Think about it, if any one could buy  900K  resale points   for a few  bucks and then simply buy 100K Developer  points for  say $16K,  Wyndham would have so many Platinum VIPS to make it wortless. And  sales could  not afford.

Ask for proof any one has done this with UDI points not fixed weeks and PICs.

I   WILL  tell you Wyndham sales  paid the VOI Trust $12+ million  cash last year  and has  audited financials to prove.   The points  for  upgrades came from Developer inventory. 

Suggest you go to Wyndham Worldwide  web site and read financials.. Time share sales are going great.  Reord profits  and dividend increase.

 Where  are you getting  your bad information from?


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 2, 2012)

realthinman said:


> I had no idea - that is no deal - I was wondering how that worked. Now I know not to bother.
> 
> Thank You for the information on ARP - I have only stayed one time at my home property - mid week so I did not use many points -
> 
> ...



You could pool both your 2013 & 2014 points on the same day.

You can not use pooled points for ARP according to page 282 in the member directory. 

Also you can save yourself some points by booking within the "express window" which is 90 days before check in...you "could" get discounted points. Since you're in Georgia, booking Florida, & SC could be do-able for you?


----------



## learnalot (Sep 2, 2012)

monte123 said:


> say i have 900 k resale points
> 
> and i buy 100 thru wyndham
> 
> ...



Once upon a time it used to be possible but now they scrutinize VIP account status much more closely so this doesn't happen anymore.  

Sales pays for VIP benefits.  When they give bonus points, they are developer owned or perhaps points people have given back to them (through the convert to maintenance fee option - a bad ratio for owners, by the way).


----------



## realthinman (Sep 2, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> You could pool both your 2013 & 2014 points on the same day.
> 
> You can not use pooled points for ARP according to page 282 in the member directory.
> 
> Also you can save yourself some points by booking within the "express window" which is 90 days before check in...you "could" get discounted points. Since you're in Georgia, booking Florida, & SC could be do-able for you?



OK - So that is what I did (Express Window) - I knew I did something to get reduced in Orlando - Trying to conserve points - I did some math on housekeeping credits. Seems like it is really geared towards Two Week Long stays - Doing short visits burns up Housekeeping.


----------



## realthinman (Sep 2, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Good that you're waiting until November so you extend the life on the pooled points. Make sure to do both on the same day so it only cost you one transaction fee.



That is a Great Tip!!

I did not know I could do both as 1 transaction.

Thank You! 

Marking my calendar now so I will remember to do them together.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 2, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> <snip> ... But this will give you plenty of time to learn all about exchanging and the Wyndham system - like housekeeping credits and reservation transactions.



You know that big thick Member's Directory? *Start reading it.* With a highlighter and at least 3 times. It will start to make a little sense during the second reading; confidence will grow on the 3rd read thru.

With limited reservation transactions and housekeeping transaction, planning before doing anything will save you money over the years. Sure, you can do all the searches online without costs. 

The reference to doing both 2013 and 2014 banking into the Credit Pool on the same day, shows that poster has paid for RTs and knew what had to get done. The same is true of Guest Certificates - if you are sending a relative on a vacation stay, put the GC in their name at the same time as booking to save the RT ($39). Particularly TRUE if it is a split reservation - otherwise, it will cost you a second RT ($39) and a 2nd GC ($99) if it was a split a reservations.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 2, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> You could pool both your 2013 & 2014 points on the same day.
> 
> You can not use pooled points for ARP according to page 282 in the member directory.
> 
> Also you can save yourself some points by booking within the "express window" which is 90 days before check in...you "could" get discounted points. Since you're in Georgia, booking Florida, & SC could be do-able for you?



Does pooling the 2014 points now shorten their life?


----------



## ausman (Sep 2, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Does pooling the 2014 points now shorten their life?



Yes it does, as opposed to pooling at a later date.

Pooled points are good to use 3 yrs from date of pooling, pool now and those 2014 points expire 2015.

But, you have pulled points usage forward and can use them now and for three years hence. 

It is a nice feature if have other ownerships, allows great flexibility in use


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 3, 2012)

Renny, as basham mentioned they would expire in 2015. But if you pool 2013 & 2014 in Dec. 2012, you'll have double points to use  Then in Dec. 2013 pool your 2015 and so on.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 3, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Renny, as basham mentioned they would expire in 2015. But if you pool 2013 & 2014 in Dec. 2012, you'll have double points to use  Then in Dec. 2013 pool your 2015 and so on.



That's what I thought. I plan to pool my 2013 points when I make my 2013 ressies, but I was hestitant to pool 2014 because my use year begins April 1. I figured I'd stretch the life on those 2014 points if I waited, especially since I may be pooling 14 and 15 for a big trip in 2014. 

Thanks.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 3, 2012)

realthinman said:


> OK - So that is what I did (Express Window) - I knew I did something to get reduced in Orlando - Trying to conserve points - I did some math on housekeeping credits. Seems like it is really geared towards *Two Week Long stays - Doing short visits burns up Housekeeping.*



Read this great Tugg article...

How to Maximize You Wyndham Points


----------

